# [b]Summit County Avi Center Fundraiser/ Spring BC Skiing[/b]



## the doctor (Sep 4, 2004)

For those of you who care:

Please check out the Fundraiser for Summit County Avalanche Information Center on Friday, March 24, at 6:30 pm in the Breckenridge Recreation Center. This will be an informational session on reading spring conditions and where to get the latest information on backcountry snow. Suggested donation of $12. If you have any questions please call (970) 547-4324.


----------

